# How do i find an Archery Coach??



## zda44 (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Guys, as i research the ins & outs of the sport of 3-D shooting and as i nose through other threads i commonly hear people speak of the importance of an archery coach. Before i make the leap into the 3-D world, would it be smart to consult a coach, and where would i begin to look for one? I have shot for years but with little guidance in the archery world never realized what opportunities were available through competitive shooting. I guess I am looking for some guidance and general advice on how to make the leap into the competitive shooting arena. I know my question could not be directed towards a more qualified audience so let me know what you've got for a newby like me! I also want you all to know that as i view a lot of these posts i realize the knowledge and wisdom of the sport a lot of you hold and am in complete aw. So I would be pleased and would respect anyones oppinions. Thanks a million!

Zach


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

an archery coach can make you a lot more productive in 3D or Indoor target but they are pretty expensive.. i believe the going rate is 400 bucks a day for private lessons.. there are some classes that some teach that are 1 or 2 day deals.. that run around 150 to 300 per seminar..

i went to Terry Wunderle for a 1 day seminar that ran 150 bucks.. it was well worth it just to have him critique my shooting form and how to improve my mental game... 

you can do a search on the General Archery Discussion forum and sort through a lot of info.. a coach can put you on the right path right off the bat.. instead of going through the school of hard knocks like the rest of us did..  

you might check out this site.... http://archeryweb.com/archery/training.htm 

do a search for Archery Coaches on the web im sure you can come up with a ton of info...which one is right for you ? i guess which ever one is closest that you dont have to drive very far.. 

also look towards you local archery clubs and pro shops.. the guys in there might not be well known coaches , but they can get you started on the right path...

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

I am lucky to have my coach be the Canada Games couch and lives nearby, hehe get the hint?


----------



## zda44 (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Tony! I guess the first step may be getting involved in my local archery club and maybe a coach can be acquired through it. My friends and I are yearround, daily shooters but have never taken our hobby to the next level (and i dont think any of them have the desire to do so as i do) so we have no connections in local archery clubs. I dont even know where to begin that search, local archery shop i suppose. Thanks for the advice and keep it coming, I could use it! Oh and i live in Brownsburg, Indiana, a westside suburb of Indy so if anyone is in a club locally and wouldnt mind a new member, please let me know!

Zach


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I understand that due to the big demand, Lancaster Archery Supply will be stocking Korean coaches sometime soon. Available in recurve only for now, and will come in small, medium or large, right handed only.


----------



## xtracker (Jul 14, 2003)

I have a friend who flew down to stay with Michael Braden and cant say enough about him. I have talked with him a few times and he is a very nice guy. I think he would be a great person to talk to. Also my cousin shot a pro/am with Collin Boothe and loved him, I dont know if he does coaching but my cousin said their shoot was like a three hour seminar on how to shoot 3d.


----------



## zda44 (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Xtracker! Do you know if they have a website? Could anyone shoot with them, do they run a school or did your brother just know them? Thanks!

Zach


----------



## ballagh (Oct 25, 2004)

www.archerysearch.com


----------



## xtracker (Jul 14, 2003)

Michael Braden is on the ASA site under ask the coach and also on the archerysite at the bottom where the sponsors sites are at. :smile:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

the NAA has a listing of Coaches... Level 3, 4, and 5 on their website... that is a good place to look... for me it is Ginger Hopwood... she is a great coach and anytime i have a problem she is the first phone call i make... 

hope this helps,
Brian


----------



## zda44 (Jul 5, 2005)

Shooter07, thanks for the advice. But, when i type in NAA at Google is sends me to the USA Archery (US OLYMPIC Network). Is that the right place?? Could you please send me a link to the page you are speaking of? Thanks a ton!
Zach


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Glad I could help... but i just looked up there and they are updating the database so it is not on the internet right now but they do have a coaches forum and several other things aswell... you might consider emailing or calling them and asking about some coaches in your area... also do not be afraid to travel so you can go to the best coach you can afford... I live in NC but my coach lives in GA... but she travels alot and when she is within about 5-6 hours and I need help I will call her at set-up somewhere for us to meet...

here is the link to their coaches website...

http://www.usarchery.org/usarchery/html/Coaching.html 


Hope this helps,
Brian Barnes


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Suggestion*

Michael Braden makes an excellant coaching video that can be bought in classifieds.

Might buy it and then if you like what you see you can contact him for coaching. Great video and well worth the dollars.

Click here for the video

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=162965


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

I like Dan Heart from Alabama


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

I have thought about adding this as another option for my website. Do you think it would be a good idea to have a central location for all archery coaches to list their qualifications?


----------



## curs1 (Oct 24, 2002)

Ginger is indeed a good coach and canam and I used her a couple of times but then we went to Curtis Beverly who lives near Moultrie, GA. He is Jeff Hopkins and Jennie Richardson's coach. He is a great coach all around and will tell you like it is! He also has a place to stay.


----------



## zda44 (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks so much to everyone who replied. Daniel Boone, i am going to purchase the michael braden dvd and go from there. Also, I made the first step towards entering the competitive shooting arena by visiting my local archery club. I met some VERY helpful people. The journey now begins, my first shoot is next wednesday. Thanks Everyone, I am now another ambassador for the great sport. God Bless and please let me know if you all have any more general advice. I hope to see some of you down the road!

Zach


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Zach*

Joining an archery club is diffiantly your best step forward. Enjoy the video and you will get some good tips.

Sounds like your taking the right steps and headed to some fun filled days on the range. Archery and the people that shoot archery are just fun folks. :thumbs_up


----------



## zda44 (Jul 5, 2005)

CGChris, I do think that a centralized coaches index would be a great idea. And if possible, structure a search engine via the area the coaches are located like is already done for the shoots. Your site is very helpful, it is where i initiated my search for local shoots and clubs, so i owe you credit for any future success in the sport. Keep it up!

Zach


----------



## Ken Redler (Mar 18, 2005)

*Coach*

Just an idea I belong to The Norfolk Archery Club of Norfolk Nebr. and all my learning has come from the guys who do alot of 3D and 300 round shoots and I think you can find a coach there also. Some of these guys shoot every weekend .


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

zda44,

Ok, I'll look into this as a new site feature.

I'll see about giving a few search options including zip code search.
I need to talk to some coaches and find out what qualifications they would want posted.


----------

